# Front Yard Fright 2008 Preview



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Here's a video I threw together to give you a small preview of my haunt.






If you'd like to see more, you can go to my website. I have a "Sneak Peak" link under the navigation bar. The password is "fyf103".

Also, I add pictures of all my actors each weekend, so check my previous posts for even more pics!

Tell me what you think!
:jol:.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The bloody sink is wicked! 

I love the way you did the video. I love the way it looks like scratched old film.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah the sink shot in particular looks like it came right out of an actual murder scene. And where did you get that giant clown fascade thing at 32? it's awesome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was checking your last year haunt and it looked awesome. I can only imagine how this one will turn out. Can't wait to see the full video ) Nice job!


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought my display has some gore to it this year!! Looks awsome, if anyone tells me my display is too bloody, im sending them your way to let them know its all part of Halloween


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

remylass said:


> The bloody sink is wicked!
> 
> I love the way you did the video. I love the way it looks like scratched old film.


Thanks! The movie was made with Windows Movie Maker... It's a really awesome program and it's SUPER easy! The movie took me like half an hour to throw together!



Spartan005 said:


> Yeah the sink shot in particular looks like it came right out of an actual murder scene. And where did you get that giant clown fascade thing at 32? it's awesome!


Lol thanks! And I actually made the clown head. It's 12 foot by 12 foot... When making it I knew it was going to be big... But I only realized how big it was when I actually put it up... It's huge!
.



Joiseygal said:


> I was checking your last year haunt and it looked awesome. I can only imagine how this one will turn out. Can't wait to see the full video ) Nice job!


Last year was great... This year is AMAZING. I changed the haunt up a ton. Took stuff out, added stuff, moved stuff around. It's definitely not the same thing as last year!



p3ppy said:


> I thought my display has some gore to it this year!! Looks awsome, if anyone tells me my display is too bloody, im sending them your way to let them know its all part of Halloween


In previous years I've actually steered clear of adding too much gore... But this year that kind of went down hill. But it was a much needed change. It really freaks people out when they see the kitchen!
.

Thanks for all your comments guys! They mean a lot!
:jol:.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Outstanding job! Plenty of bang for the 5 bucks.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice sneak peak FYF..
good blood effects


----------

